# What's your poison?



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 15, 2020)

Just back from the liquor store with Christmas/ New Years Eve supplies. At this moment, i should take the time to sit back and really think, you know? Like did I buy enough booze? You get the hint. Remember moderation!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## coreya (Dec 15, 2020)

I used to drink like a fish back in the day, scotch was my poison but today i will once every couple months has a shot of good sipping rum!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 15, 2020)

coreya said:


> I used to drink like a fish back in the day, scotch was my poison but today i will once every couple months has a shot of good sipping rum!


Sounds wonderful. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 15, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> ... Like did I buy enough booze?


Depends on how many are imbibing.  Surely it's enough for one.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 17, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> Depends on how many are imbibing.  Surely it's enough for one.


We always have the reserves!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Dec 17, 2020)

There are a couple local micro-breweries I take the time to check out their Lagers every so often.  

The Anheuser-Busch items given to me by a relative aren't bad either.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 18, 2020)

embe said:


> There are a couple local micro-breweries I take the time to check out their Lagers every so often.
> 
> The Anheuser-Busch items given to me by a relative aren't bad either.


Gotta love those local micro Breweries.  Budweiser was pretty much a staple in my area when I was younger. Now its all small batch, private stock, limited edition. A change for the better I'd say.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

